# Board Member Ages



## cupotea (Apr 24, 2004)

Since I am a newby here and don't really know anybody, I would like to know what age bracket you are in.


----------



## Gregg (Apr 25, 2004)

These 4 are in the under 15 catagory


:lb::lb::lb::lb:


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 25, 2004)

And these four would be in the +50 catagory.

:geezer::geezer::geezer::amish:

Edited to add:


Oh Wait...one of these must be Scott...Didn't he have a Birthday recently?

:geezer:


:grin: 

[Edited on 4-25-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 25, 2004)

Interesting thread.

18 in two months... can enjoy the pipe for the first time since became a Christian! Yippie.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 25, 2004)

23


----------



## mjbee (Apr 25, 2004)

Old as dirt. But good food grows in dirt. :broccoli:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 25, 2004)

Above and beyond that which you've been led to believe, I am 46 years old. And unlike most people, I have no problem w/ getting older. I've been told that I am aging well and have grown into it gracefully. The only thing I have regrets about is the fact that in my early adulthood, approximately 20 years old, I developed a heart condition which put an end to my athletic endeavors. I used to work out really hard; until I was drenched in sweat. I have been unable to do that since. Most of my workouts have always been 'half-speed' ever since. But aging is cool. I am not the same man I was then. I am now the man God intended.

A work in progress.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 25, 2004)

I made 45 back in February and not one gray hair.

And no I am not bald!!! :biggrin::lb:


----------



## Gregg (Apr 25, 2004)

Over 40 with lots of gray hair:biggrin:


----------



## blhowes (Apr 25, 2004)

46 and still a full head of hair...1 brown (in my dreams) and the rest gray


----------



## Gregg (Apr 25, 2004)

A Bouncy going through his &quot;mid life&quot; crisis


:hh:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 25, 2004)

Under 40. Will be bald by the time I'm 40 though.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 25, 2004)

Turned 33 last week (the 15th). Started getting gray hair in 1994 when in the Corps on a mission.:tank:


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 26, 2004)

33 here. After looking closely  

Can't see any gray hair, or wrinkles. 


&quot;You can tell you're getting old when your start looking at all your friends and notice how much better you look than them. &quot;

:bs2:


P.S.
...I knew Scott was 46... I counted his birthday candles.

:menorah::menorah::menorah::menorah::menorah::menorah::gunfire:


----------



## JohnV (Apr 26, 2004)

51, and unlike Gregg, I have sawdust in my hair. Only at the temples, though. I have a full head of hair, and don't expect to lose it. My dad and my gran-dad (Pake, for those who know what that means ) both had a full head of silver hair in their old, old age. My dad is 86, but weakening lately. My Pake lived to in his nineties. And both of them, just like me now, had a time of physical let-down at around this time of life. 

On a side note:
My dad survived cancer. We thought it was really something that he survived the treatments, but he beat the cancer too. 22 years later, and no trace of it anymore. 

He's been in the hospital the last few weeks, waiting to go to a care facility. He can't go home anymore. So he's waiting to go to his eternal home now.


----------



## Gregg (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote:fbb3f91b7a][i:fbb3f91b7a]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:fbb3f91b7a]
51, and unlike Gregg, I have sawdust in my hair. [/quote:fbb3f91b7a]

Reply...

I wear a hat when I work to keep the sawdust out of my graying (full head of) hair.:biggrin:


----------



## pastorway (Apr 26, 2004)

33 here....

:bs2:


----------



## Reena Wilms (Apr 26, 2004)

29 years old, and becoming bold, looking like a augustine monk!


----------



## kceaster (Apr 26, 2004)

Half way to my 3 score and ten.

KC


----------



## sastark (Apr 26, 2004)

23


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 26, 2004)

27


----------



## FrozenChosen (Apr 26, 2004)

19. On this board sometimes I feel like I'm 2 though.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm 51, and I forget things sometimes. Things like, ahh, like, aah; Well, I just forget sometimes.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 27, 2004)

21 ill be 22 in may


----------



## cupotea (Apr 27, 2004)

f o r t y f i v e y e a r s OLD :bs2:

&lt;---and everytime I look at my title, freshmen, I belly laugh.

[Edited on 4-27-2004 by Newly Reformed]


----------



## panicbird (Apr 27, 2004)

They say that you are only as old as you feel. Well, in that case, some days I am 73. Chronologically, I am 25. I will be 26 on August 23, in case some of you want to buy me some books.  :book:

And, because I have never used it and because it makes me laugh every time I see it: 

Man, that thing is funny.

Lon


----------



## daveb (Apr 27, 2004)

26


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 27, 2004)

Just turned 24 this month


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 27, 2004)

Old enough to know better and too young for Social Security.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 27, 2004)

31


----------



## KayJay (Apr 27, 2004)

24 for another 2 months...

though my mom says I fit in better w/people 60 and over


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm 26


----------



## cupotea (Apr 27, 2004)

[quote:153f1e0bb4][i:153f1e0bb4]Originally posted by KayJay[/i:153f1e0bb4]
24 for another 2 months...

though my mom says I fit in better w/people 60 and over  [/quote:153f1e0bb4]

Strangely I associate better with people 20 years older than with those of my agr group. I asked my mother if she was sure I was only 45.


----------



## Mary (Apr 28, 2004)

34. &lt;sigh&gt; Actually, it's not as bad as I had imagined. I haven't gone to pot yet. No grey hair, no wrinkles. I actually LIKE myself better now than I did 10 years ago.

 Mary

ps. The Red Wings had better get cooking if we are going to bring home the cup this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary (Apr 29, 2004)

Pastorway wrote:
[quote:77a86db24f]
33 here.... 
[/quote:77a86db24f]

Pastorway,

Wow. I am shocked. You are a year younger than me, but soooooo much smarter! I just figured that you were older, since you are so knowledgeable!

Sheesh! I'd better get on the stick! These whippersnappers all know more than me!

Mary


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 29, 2004)

Much to young to feel this old. If I had known I was going to live this long I would've taken better care of myself. (39)


----------



## Gregg (Apr 29, 2004)

[quote:658bdae888][i:658bdae888]Originally posted by Mary[/i:658bdae888]


ps. The Red Wings had better get cooking if we are going to bring home the cup this year!!!!!!!! [/quote:658bdae888]

Reply...

Mary, does Detroit still remember Gordie Howe?:thumbup:


----------



## Mary (Apr 29, 2004)

[quote:f1ddf320f9]
Mary, does Detroit still remember Gordie Howe?
[/quote:f1ddf320f9]

Gregg,

OH YES! He was the Grand Marshall of last year's Thanksgiving Day Parade. He is still huge around here, as is Terrible Ted Lindsey. He is one of the major heroes of Detroit, and is very well-respected by the current Red Wings organization. Hockey is a very big deal around here...as you probably figured out!

My dad grew up watching those great teams of the 50s play in the old Olympia stadium. QUIZ: Do you remember what they used to call Lindsey and Howe?

I'm guessing if you're in CT, you're probably a Bruins fan. 

Oh well. You can't help it.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## twogunfighter (Apr 29, 2004)

Interesting that the mean looks to be around 30ish. Would've thought some of you were significantly older. 33 for me.


----------



## Mary (Apr 29, 2004)

Paul Manata,

Is that really a picture of you? Or is it a masquerade like all these Calvin wanna be's on the board??

Cuz if it is, all you need is a pair of sunglasses, and...presto! 

Mary


----------



## Mary (Apr 29, 2004)

[quote:09209177cb]
Interesting that the mean looks to be around 30ish. Would've thought some of you were significantly older. 33 for me. 
[/quote:09209177cb]

Twogunfighter,

I thought the exact same thing! Most of these people sound way older. I guess I mean they seem &quot;mature&quot;. Unlike me. 

Mary


----------



## Gregg (Apr 29, 2004)

[quote:28f82072a5][i:28f82072a5]Originally posted by Mary[/i:28f82072a5]
[quote:28f82072a5]
Mary, does Detroit still remember Gordie Howe?
[/quote:28f82072a5]

Gregg,

OH YES! He was the Grand Marshall of last year's Thanksgiving Day Parade. He is still huge around here, as is Terrible Ted Lindsey. He is one of the major heroes of Detroit, and is very well-respected by the current Red Wings organization. Hockey is a very big deal around here...as you probably figured out!

My dad grew up watching those great teams of the 50s play in the old Olympia stadium. QUIZ: Do you remember what they used to call Lindsey and Howe?

I'm guessing if you're in CT, you're probably a Bruins fan. 

Oh well. You can't help it.

Mary :bs2: [/quote:28f82072a5]

Reply...

Mary, I used to watch Gordie Howe play in Hartford (with his 2 sons Mark and Marty) when he was with the Whalers back in the 70's. (Remember the Whalers)??

The Whalers left Hartford in the 1990's and relocated in Carolina and became the Hurricanes.

I used to play a lot of Hockey when I was a kid and followed it then, but not much anymore (due to other responsibilities).

God Bless,
Gregg


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2004)

Gregg,

Mark Howe played for the Wings for awhile. Don't know where he ended up. Of course I remember the Whalers! I knew they had been sold, but I couldn't remember where. I do remember the Minnesota North Stars became the Dallas Stars, though. It is so odd, watching teams move to areas where they never even have snow, especially when they leave areas where there are huge hockey audiences. Hopefully, that will never happen in Detroit. Not just because hockey is so huge here, but because we're one of the Original Six. Of course, as long as Mike Illitch owns the Wings, we're safe. He's a great guy, and a big supporter of Detroit.

You've probably figured out that hockey is my favorite sport. I'd be a bigger football fan, but when your home team is the Lions, well... You used to play hockey? What position did you play? I don't know why, but I'm picturing you as a defenseman. Am I right?

Mary


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:1e0c883de2]
I do remember the Minnesota North Stars became the Dallas Stars, though. It is so odd, watching teams move to areas where they never even have snow, especially when they leave areas where there are huge hockey audiences
[/quote:1e0c883de2]

I remember when they had an exhibition game between the Kings and the Penguins in Dallas ( before the Stars came to town). You had Gretsky and Lemieu playing and they could only fill half of Reunion Arena!

Now hockey has taken off big time here in Texas. Not only do you have the Stars (games are always sold out) but you have minor league teams in almost every decsent sized city. Fort Worth has a team called the Brahma's. Now there are High School Hockey teams.

The only problem we have down here is pronouncing those French Canadian names


----------



## Gregg (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:0bbeb62dd6][i:0bbeb62dd6]Originally posted by Mary[/i:0bbeb62dd6]
Gregg,

Mark Howe played for the Wings for awhile. Don't know where he ended up. Of course I remember the Whalers! I knew they had been sold, but I couldn't remember where. I do remember the Minnesota North Stars became the Dallas Stars, though. It is so odd, watching teams move to areas where they never even have snow, especially when they leave areas where there are huge hockey audiences. Hopefully, that will never happen in Detroit. Not just because hockey is so huge here, but because we're one of the Original Six. Of course, as long as Mike Illitch owns the Wings, we're safe. He's a great guy, and a big supporter of Detroit.

You've probably figured out that hockey is my favorite sport. I'd be a bigger football fan, but when your home team is the Lions, well... You used to play hockey? What position did you play? I don't know why, but I'm picturing you as a defenseman. Am I right?

Mary  [/quote:0bbeb62dd6]

Reply...

Mary, I remember watching the Whalers while they were still in the WHA (remember that). and then when they joined the NHL. They played at the Hartford civic center. I was sad to see them leave, but I think it really came down to a money issue if I remember correctly. Hockey is my favorite sport also.

When we played hockey, I played mostly goalie. 

I shoot left in hockey (even though I am a natural right hander).


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 30, 2004)

Mentally -- 18
Physically -- 58
Spiritually -- 40

I have no problem growing old. My problem is with aging. I am still physically fit and can run the half mile faster than when I was in high school. I can run a mile, which is something I could not do in high school. I still burn the candle at both ends, eat saturated fats (I love mayonaise), don't get enough sleep, and have high energy. My cholesterol is low and my weight is under control (?). I am also grey-haired and balding. Other than that, I am fit as a fiddle.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm 27.


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2004)

WSW,

We have the same problem with the Quebecois names! (And now the Eastern Bloc names too.) I remember when Jacques Demers was the Wings coach - he used to come up with the funniest sentences! I can't come up with one now, but he would mix all the cliches up, you know. Like instead of &quot;shutting the barn door after the horse got out&quot; he'd say something like &quot;shutting the barn door after the cat got on the roof&quot; It was hilarious!!! 

Gregg,

Goalie, huh? A very important position - gotta stay calm under fire! So you stopped watching hockey when the Whalers left? Or who do you watch now? Hopefully the Red Wings - I hear we are sort of like the Dallas Cowboys were a couple decades ago - fans all over the place. I think we got a lot of respect after that tragic car accident a couple of years ago - and the way the team responded. I am proud to say, however, that I was a Red Wings fan even when they were terrible - back when noone could pronounce &quot;Yzerman.&quot; Just like I'm a Lions fan. Maybe they'll win a Super Bowl before I die. No, actually, I have it on good authority - THIS YEAR IS THE YEAR FOR THE LIONS!! WE'RE GOING ALL THE WAY!!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## JonathonHunt (Apr 30, 2004)

27.... now I'm in the dreaded 'late 20s'. 'Mid 20s' never sounded too bad....


----------



## Gregg (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:e6b5c4f9b2][i:e6b5c4f9b2]Originally posted by Mary[/i:e6b5c4f9b2]

Gregg,

Goalie, huh? A very important position - gotta stay calm under fire! So you stopped watching hockey when the Whalers left? Or who do you watch now? Hopefully the Red Wings - I hear we are sort of like the Dallas Cowboys were a couple decades ago - fans all over the place. I think we got a lot of respect after that tragic car accident a couple of years ago - and the way the team responded. I am proud to say, however, that I was a Red Wings fan even when they were terrible - back when noone could pronounce &quot;Yzerman.&quot; Just like I'm a Lions fan. Maybe they'll win a Super Bowl before I die. No, actually, I have it on good authority - THIS YEAR IS THE YEAR FOR THE LIONS!! WE'RE GOING ALL THE WAY!!

Mary :bs2: [/quote:e6b5c4f9b2]

Reply...

Mary,

I pretty much stopped following hockey after the Whalers left Conn.

I really don't watch too much of anything now. The responsibilities of a full time business and maintaing a house and shop pretty much take up most of my time. The closest I get to following the redwings is lacing up my steel toe workboots.

God Bless,
Gregg


----------



## JohnV (May 1, 2004)

Gregg and Mary:

Do you remember Dave Keon? He was my fabourite player. It was so sad when he left Toronto, as captain even, and joined the WHA. But the NHL had it coming to them. He was with the Whalers for a while. 

And no matter how bad the Wings may have been, they did not go through times like the Ballard years in Toronto. That was an awful time. Of all the players they traded away, they'd have been much better off trading away the owner instead. 

Toronto needs to win a cup to shrug off those years. The effects will linger until then. 

And then there is the Barillco curse. Ever heard of it? Bill Barillco scored the overtime winner against the Wings (I think ) to win the cup. Then that summer he died in a plane crash. Toronto went without a cup win until the year that they finally found the wreckage, and confirmed his death.


----------



## Gregg (May 1, 2004)

[quote:e564b6518a][i:e564b6518a]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:e564b6518a]
Gregg and Mary:

Do you remember Dave Keon? He was my fabourite player. It was so sad when he left Toronto, as captain even, and joined the WHA. But the NHL had it coming to them. He was with the Whalers for a while. 

And no matter how bad the Wings may have been, they did not go through times like the Ballard years in Toronto. That was an awful time. Of all the players they traded away, they'd have been much better off trading away the owner instead. 

Toronto needs to win a cup to shrug off those years. The effects will linger until then. 

And then there is the Barillco curse. Ever heard of it? Bill Barillco scored the overtime winner against the Wings (I think ) to win the cup. Then that summer he died in a plane crash. Toronto went without a cup win until the year that they finally found the wreckage, and confirmed his death. [/quote:e564b6518a]

Reply...

I remember watching Dave Keon with the Whalers in the 1970's. Excellent player.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 1, 2004)

18 since April 4th.

Chris


----------



## dust (May 2, 2004)

1st post...........I'm at least half-way home....50 and counting, 51 in 6 weeks....my guess is over half-way home.


----------



## Beth (May 13, 2004)

Am reading a fun book titled When I Am An Old Woman I Shall Wear Purple. BUT.... I am not old &lt;G&gt;. I do notice that there are sure a lot of 'kids' &lt;G&gt; here.

~ Beth


----------



## king of fools (May 13, 2004)

I'm 30, have a full head of hair but I'll be 100% gray before I hit 40. Family trait.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 14, 2004)

34 years. Old. I'm almost 1/2 way to my three-score and ten. If I live them out, I hope the latter are more productive for the Kingdom than the former. (I'm feeling blue this morning.)

On the lighter side, It ought to be [i:1acb3b85ee][b:1acb3b85ee][u:1acb3b85ee]ILLEGAL[/u:1acb3b85ee][/b:1acb3b85ee][/i:1acb3b85ee] to play ice hockey south of the Mason-Dixon line! 
Flyers will probably always be my team. They were my first &quot;home&quot; team, so they might as well be the last.


----------



## Mary (May 14, 2004)

[quote:721e744b53][i:721e744b53]Originally posted by Contra_Mundum[/i:721e744b53]
34 years. Old. I'm almost 1/2 way to my three-score and ten. If I live them out, I hope the latter are more productive for the Kingdom than the former. (I'm feeling blue this morning.)

On the lighter side, It ought to be [i:721e744b53][b:721e744b53][u:721e744b53]ILLEGAL[/u:721e744b53][/b:721e744b53][/i:721e744b53] to play ice hockey south of the Mason-Dixon line! 
Flyers will probably always be my team. They were my first &quot;home&quot; team, so they might as well be the last. [/quote:721e744b53]

34's a pretty good age...I definately prefer being older and (a little) wiser. It's pretty embarrassing to remember how shallow and silly I used to be. (Yes, I used to be worse!) Although I can't die at 70; I'm scheduled to work until I'm 71!

Funny! I think it's kind of cute that Southerners want to be like us...They probably think its OK to like hockey, since it's Canadian and not &quot;yankee,&quot; however 4 of the 6 original teams were American. (They probably don't know that, though.)

The Flyers are OK but they are no Red Wings. Let's see...Detroit, Toronto, Chicago, Boston, Montreal, New York...They weren't one of the original 6 were they?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## robot (May 14, 2004)

I've been alive for 16 years.


----------



## Cacklewack (May 17, 2004)

21 years here...

I too played hockey, for about 10 years straight. I just started playing again last week after a 2 year break, and I don't know if I've ever been so tired. 

I'm a goalie as well...

In Him,
Matt


----------



## Gregg (May 17, 2004)

4 former hockey players each enjoying their retirement in their own unique way.


----------



## JohnV (May 17, 2004)

[quote:0c1ea456e4][i:0c1ea456e4]Originally posted by Contra_Mundum[/i:0c1ea456e4]
34 years. Old. I'm almost 1/2 way to my three-score and ten. If I live them out, I hope the latter are more productive for the Kingdom than the former. (I'm feeling blue this morning.)

On the lighter side, It ought to be [i:0c1ea456e4][b:0c1ea456e4][u:0c1ea456e4]ILLEGAL[/u:0c1ea456e4][/b:0c1ea456e4][/i:0c1ea456e4] to play ice hockey south of the Mason-Dixon line! 
Flyers will probably always be my team. They were my first &quot;home&quot; team, so they might as well be the last. [/quote:0c1ea456e4]

I am going to write Gary Betman about installing a Mason Dixon line to replace the centre red line. That ought to make the game interesting. The Blue and the Grey(t) one: Gretsky in New York. Hmmm!


----------



## JohnV (May 17, 2004)

By the way, did I mention that I'm 51? I know I go over half way a long time ago, I think, but I went back because I forgot for a time where I was going. So now I am back on track. 

Beth, does a kid of 51 count?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2004)

I am 34.

12/13/69


----------

